# Cavs vs Mavs - Dec 27 8PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Dallas Mavericks*

*American Airlines Arena*
Dallas, TX
Thursday, December 27th, 2007
8:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Mavs*:*







PG – Devin Harris







SG – Eddie Jones







C – Erick Dampier







SF – Josh Howard







PF – Dirk Nowitzki​*
*NOTES:*
*



The Cleveland Cavaliers promised they would improve following an opening night drubbing at home courtesy of the Dallas Mavericks. For a while, they delivered -- then things got even worse.

Cleveland (13-16) looks to win consecutive games for the first time in a month on Wednesday when it travels to the American Airlines Center to take on the Dallas Mavericks, who are 13-2 at home.

After losing their home opener 92-74 to the Mavericks on Oct. 31, the Cavaliers won nine of their next 14 and were starting to look like the team that brought Cleveland its first Eastern Conference title a season ago. But LeBron James sprained his finger in a blowout loss to Detroit on Nov. 28 and lost five straight after that with him out of the lineup.

They had lost 10 of 13 prior to a 96-82 Christmas Day win against Miami. The 82 points scored by the Heat were the second fewest allowed by Cleveland this season.

"When we play defense we're a pretty good team," said James, who had 25 points, 12 assists and six rebounds. "When we don't, we don't look so well -- simple as that. (This) was a good step."

After finishing fifth in the NBA in scoring defense with 92.9 points per game last season, the Cavaliers' defense has been porous in 2007-08. They've allowed 100.3 ppg and have given up 100 or more 17 times in 29 games after yielding 100 just 18 times all of last season.

Cleveland last won back-to-back games when it beat Indiana and Boston on Nov. 25-27. The win at Conseco Fieldhouse also was the last Cavaliers road victory -- they've lost seven straight away from home since.

Playing Dallas has been a struggle for the Cavaliers regardless of location. They're 2-12 against the Mavericks since Feb. 15, 2001, and haven't won in Dallas since March 23, 2000. They've dropped the last seven road games in the series by an average of 16.7 points.

James scored just 10 in Cleveland's loss to Dallas earlier this season -- one of only 11 times he's been held to 10 or fewer in his career -- but has averaged 29.1 points against the Mavericks lifetime.

Dallas (19-10) had won five straight before losing 99-90 at Utah on Wednesday, its only road game in an eight-game stretch. They fell behind 16-0 to start the game and though they cut the Jazz lead to one by halftime, a 31-point third quarter by Utah was too much for the Mavericks to overcome.

"We weren't very good from the start but you've got to give our guys credit for battling and coming back," Dallas coach Avery Johnson said.

Dirk Nowitzki had 20 to lead the Mavericks, but shot just 3-of-10 from 3-point range, which is almost exactly his average from beyond the arc this season. The 7-footer, who made more than 40 percent of his 3-pointers the last two seasons, is shooting just 30.1 percent in 2007-08.

Nowitzki has averaged 21.2 points in 17 career meetings with the Cavaliers, though he scored just 15 in Dallas' victory earlier this season.

Mavericks point guard Jason Terry who has really excelled again Cleveland. He's averaged 17.9 points in 27 games against the Cavaliers and has had two of the best five games of his career against them -- a 43-point effort in 2002, and 38 in 2001 while playing for Atlanta.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sloppy start: too many TO's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Early turnover (23 footer) by Hughes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not a good start. we can't play at this pace


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Early turnover (23 footer) by Hughes.


Come on over at RCF there is a whole bunch Hughes' Homies who believe he is the key to the salvation of the Cavs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Come on over at RCF there is a whole bunch Hughes' Homies who believe he is the key to the salvation of the Cavs


Yeah I saw that. Weird. 

I can understand liking him as a person (his recent complaining notwithstanding), but really there's no argument in terms of whether he helps or hurts the team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Move the freakin ball Hughes: such a stagnant offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Are we actually trying to post Gooden? When was the last tiem we tried that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Mavs are so much more talented than we are it's ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah we could have used those FT's AV


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Are we actually trying to post Gooden? When was the last tiem we tried that?


Must be a precursor to a trade.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We appear to be making a concerted effort to take the ball inside. We're getting rewarded with FTs because of it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Crap. JET always kills us. I wish we had him on our team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great all we need is Lebron whacked in the head 

I actually like this Hughes: he's playing a slightly better version of Snow - giving the ball to James and going away on offense


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This game is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice play by Boobie there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He went down easy? I actually thought that was a pretty hard hit on the replay.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good strip by Boobie.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was Jets doing there?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice run to end the quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Lebron has blow two layups now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not happy being up only 3: we should be up more. Too many blown FT's and layups


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you want Devean George ?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> Do you want Devean George ?


For Larry Hughes? Yes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mike Brown :rofl:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If we ever had to have a lineup with out Lebron this is the one I like.. Has Damon Jones fallen off the entire map?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson has been kicking his legs out, but Howard got him with the body pretty easily on that one.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: @ Reggie getting dumbfounded by the dirty player accusation


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> If we ever had to have a lineup with out Lebron this is the one I like.. Has Damon Jones fallen off the entire map?


I would be surprised to see Damon play any more games for the Cavs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> For Larry Hughes? Yes.


I think they are almost equally bad.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a great play by Devin Brown to get the offensive rebound and get the pass down low to Z.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well watching on ESPN gamecast is seems as though this unit is using some energy and attacking the offensive glass? can this be confirmed by someone watching the game lol

Devin Brown's face seems to be coming up alot on gamecast - active? ha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> I think they are almost equally bad.


Yeah, but at least Avery isn't compelled to play George 30 mpg.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Well watching on ESPN gamecast is seems as though this unit is using some energy and attacking the offensive glass? can this be confirmed by someone watching the game lol
> 
> Devin Brown's face seems to be coming up alot on gamecast - active? ha


Devin Brown doesn't have the skill or talent that a lot of guys do, but he plays hard every night, and I can really appreciate that. He tends to make a lot of good things happen out there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like this Brown/Gibson backcourt: even though boobie is missing lot's of energy out there


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Man, the TNT crew really has NO idea about the Mavs, they are talking about a different team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good play by Sasha on both D and onthe pass


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just when I see say that Sasha simply loses the ball and gets the charge


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, but at least Avery isn't compelled to play George 30 mpg.


Don't say that, he is slowly building his minutes up since George is "rounding" in shape :azdaja:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Just when I see say that Sasha simply loses the ball and gets the charge


Yeah, overall he's been pretty worthless this year. What happened to him?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

croco said:


> Man, the TNT crew really has NO idea about the Mavs, they are talking about a different team.


Yeah it's like some of the stuff they're saying is just wrong. Like Howard is bigger then Pavlovic?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I so rarely have fun watching my team anymore. It's sad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Christ more freakin missed FT's. Just give the game away


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Yeah it's like some of the stuff they're saying is just wrong. Like Howard is bigger then Pavlovic?


Lol, I didn't even notice that. I think they are about the same height, but Pavlovic is definitely bigger although that's not a good thing. Maybe they were talking about Juwan Howard. Oh God, Juwan Howard ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Has Diop every really had a 'rhythm', though?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dirk/Lebron would be an interesting combo if they were on the same team. Dirk would make a killing playing off all the attention James would get.

Good move by Hughes to get to the foul line: keep this up please


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is 4-10 tonight.

And he's our best shooter for the evening!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No, we know exactly what Hughes is.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is Diop even contesting that foul? lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He keeps getting hit in the face, lol. As long as he doesn't get seriously hurt, I don't mind the FTs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Has Diop every really had a 'rhythm', though?


His only offensive move is dunking the basketball, it's hard to find a rhythm if you can't do more than that. At least he is not forcing anything.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> How is Diop even contesting that foul? lol


Haha, yeah I know. Save it for questionable calls, you'll have better credibility. I think they're probably frustrated because Lebron is being really aggressive tonight, even if he's shooting terribly.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> His only offensive move is dunking the basketball, it's hard to find a rhythm if you can't do more than that. At least he is not forcing anything.


Haha, yeah I remember the days quite fondly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great hustle by Gooden


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No way we can win unless someone else steps up and hits a damn shot.

Or at least doesn't look afraid to take on. Lebron's the only one who doesn't look scared to shoot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's jumper looks off today. He's need to go back to the midrange shot that was falling earlier for him


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Dirk/Lebron would be an interesting combo if they were on the same team. Dirk would make a killing playing off all the attention James would get.
> 
> Good move by Hughes to get to the foul line: keep this up please


I have been thinking about that a few weeks ago, it would be almost impossible to guard both at them effectively. Dirk could focus on the things he does well and not trying to do too much while Lebron as the first option will have someone who can score without dominating the ball. 

Who knows if this is ever going to happen :whoknows:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What happened to positng up Gooden? Instead Hughes takes a stupid jumper


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why does Hughes shoot such a low %? 

Because he takes THE WORST shots known to man. Seriously, the 23 footer off the dribble? IT DOESN'T FREAKING WORK.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> What happened to positng up Gooden? Instead Hughes takes a stupid jumper


An additional point with this: run a play for freakin Boobie please


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My God Hughes just freakin twisted up by Stackhouse there: that was embarrasing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap Lebron on the bench for the end of the half? Not good


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Reggie is right, Lebron has eight or nine assists, his teammates just aren't making enough shots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a real dumb foul by Harris. Give Hughes space actually so that he'll want to shoot it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We've been getting a lot of fouls here. I think we've been more aggressive than Dallas, but officials normally try to even things up a little after halftime. Hopefully they don't swallow their whistles after the break.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: stop ****ing fouling when you are over the limit


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> Reggie is right, Lebron has eight or nine assists, his teammates just aren't making enough shots.


It's like this pretty much every game. We're just such an offensively incompetent team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn Gooden should have passed it to Z for the layup.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was that Hughes shot?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF was that Hughes shot?


The best shot he's taken in about 8 games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's so frustrating watching this offense. I'll make it easy for you with this lineup run a pick and roll with Boobie and Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wow I can't believe Hughes that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> We've been getting a lot of fouls here. I think we've been more aggressive than Dallas, but officials normally try to even things up a little after halftime. Hopefully they don't swallow their whistles after the break.


I wouldn't bet on that, I expect the Mavs to continue their lethargic play. It is actually very smart the way the Cavs play Dallas, don't show too much emotions so that they could wake up, attack the basket and don't complain about calls. The game will be over before the Mavs realize that it has started and the Cavs don't even need to play more than average to win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Let's see based on our usual third quarter performances, I predict we'll be down by the time the fourth starts.

God this team and this coach instills no confidence in me


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> God this team and this coach instills no confidence in me


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're also winning this largely because we're killing them on the boards.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jeez, did two teams ever shoot so poorly in the same game ? :laugh: I thought it was bad, but 33 and 34 % is abysmal.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cuban has a legitimate beef often, and I generally agree with a lot of what he has to say. But for this game, he really needs to look at his own team more than the officials. They're settling too much for jumpers, and they're committing some pretty blatant fouls on the other end.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ahh yes, our usual third quarter "adjustments" are working as usual


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yay 3rd quarter Cavs! After hitting that shot to end the half, I knew Larry wouldn't have 2 good plays in a row.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Drew Gooden might be the only player in the history of the NBA to always take fadeaways when he has a good look facing the basket.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> Jeez, did two teams ever shoot so poorly in the same game ? :laugh: I thought it was bad, but 33 and 34 % is abysmal.


lol, this seems pretty normal to Cavs fans. It's how we used to win games last year. Sure we'd look like ****, but if we could make the other team look bad enough too sometimes we'd win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

croco said:


> Drew Gooden might be the only player in the history of the NBA to always take fadeaways when he has a good look facing the basket.


Welcome to the life of a Cavs fans. A diamond hidden by crap.

I predict after this TO we'll run a bad play after making no lineup changes. Hope I'm wrong


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Welcome to the life of a Cavs fans. A diamond hidden by crap.
> 
> I predict after this TO we'll run a bad play after making no lineup changes. Hope I'm wrong


lol, we're such a pessimistic bunch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes almost with an airball. Dear lord.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes is TERRIBLE. How do you airball that?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm starting to think that Mike Brown and Avery Johnson aren't that much different, Avery just happens to have a lot more offensive talent on the roster.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And he comes right back with an and-1. He's having his best game in a long time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cavs make a little run. The defensive intensity has stepped up a notch tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't say the Cavs are playing well, but the Mavs are on a different level today.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gooden completely ****ed up a defensive assignment on the pick and roll there and it cost Lebron his 4th. Goddamnit.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Gooden completely ****ed up a defensive assignment on the pick and roll there and it cost Lebron his 4th. Goddamnit.


Isn't this Gooden's signature move on defense ? :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap Lebron with his 4th foul


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> Isn't this Gooden's signature move on defense ? :biggrin:


Haha, it really is.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How again do we run 0 plays to open up a shot for Gibson?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Hughes doing?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> How again do we run 0 plays to open up a shot for Gibson?


How you cannot run a play for the kid even when Lebron is out of the game?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Poor refs, Harris and Varejao just collided.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good play by Hughes there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow: Hughes attacking the basket? Nice


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> Poor refs, Harris and Varejao just collided.


I figured that they were both going to go flying 200 feet across the floor. :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

17 for Hughes. Some aggression too. Excellent.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just when you want to like him: Hughes gets a stupid TO


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice play by Devin Brown! Needed that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man Devin Brown makes the most of his limited athleticism. He's been so huge for us this year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Brown should have finished that layup


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oooh, this crowd is going to be mad at this foul call, lol.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The score should be closer to 49-42 the way those two teams have been playing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z get some of the coolest tips at times.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They want us to shoot 23 footers, and we're doing it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

James not handling these doubles well: couple of TO's by him have led to easy Dallas shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't think Harris got touched on that last drive. He just jumps forward when he lays it up and fools the refs all the time.

Dallas is coming back. Reggie's finally getting excited!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm surprised the Cavs aren't handling this defense better. This is what Dallas always does against Lebron at some point in the game they try to simply take the ball out of his hands


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Snow was a key ingredient to the success of the Cavs last year ? LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland attacks the basket the last few times down and gets good results.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm surprised the Cavs aren't handling this defense better. This is what Dallas always does against Lebron at some point in the game they try to simply take the ball out of his hands


We actually have very few players who can handle the ball well. When Lebron's doubled hard, it's always a risk putting the ball in other players' hands.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Guys, Larry is shooting over 40% tonight! Knock on wood...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, Lebron with 5.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Umm coach there is no spacing out there w/o Gibson in the lineup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did Hughes airball that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it just me or do these guys seem like they hate the Cavs?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Did Hughes airball that?


Yup he sho did


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Boobie normally makes that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm no longer even surprised by a Hughes airball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Huge shot by Z


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: @ Hughes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My god, couldn't Hughes just give the ball to Lebron there? WTF is wrong with him?! He goes on to miss a 10 footer.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop thinking your good Larry


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Whoever wins this game shouldn't rewarded a win, seriously.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That shot by Larry reminded me of the one he missed against Detroit in Game 2 last year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron wanted to spike that one.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy Lebron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was nasty


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Holy ****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well Lebron puts the exclamation point on the game there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Crazy game but the win is the win. Cleveland is 14-16 now and getting closer to .500, plus it snaps the road losing streak.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats guys, deep down inside I was rooting for the Cavs since that abysmal first half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What an ugly game: glad we won


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that was a sick dunk by lebron


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

drew gooden may not be the best team/help defender, but he deserves some props for his on ball d against dirk tonight, i thought it was simply outstanding.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good game thread - was easy to follow how the game went reading the comments :cheers:

It's weird but for whatever reason, the Hughes/Sasha backcourt seems to work for us. The defense is much better and the team just plays better. Weird.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Good game thread - was easy to follow how the game went reading the comments :cheers:
> 
> It's weird but for whatever reason, the Hughes/Sasha backcourt seems to work for us. The defense is much better and the team just plays better. Weird.


Our team rebounding seems to improve by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie still the one finishing games. I guess having a bench does help just like how AV ends up finishing most of the games. I think maybe having the mediocre players start it increases there intensity while if they came off the bench there intensity drops.


----------

